# Car Window Tinting



## coenna

*Car window tinting*

We have a new vehicle and I would like to get the windows tinted.

Can anyone give me advice as to what brands or vendors come recommended? Any vendors that should be avoided?

Ta,
C


----------



## Yorki

Congratulations on the new wheels.

Check out this thread, lots of advice recently on window tinting: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/82210-cars-driving-questions.html

or try the search function....


----------



## rutebrito

They do that in a couple of hours in Deira City Center.

Just park on parking 3 and find the 3M counter (1st one on your left when you enter the shopping).

If you enter through the other door, next to Du and Etisalat, just turn right.


----------



## saraswat

Another service that is highly recommended is VKool. 

vkool

Honestly speaking though, I am not really sure how much of a difference VKool and 3M make in comparison to the off brand tints available a dime a dozen out here. Price wise it isn't even comparable but not sure if it's worth that much money.


----------



## indoMLA

FYI: If the car is a company car, window tint is not allowed.


----------



## INFAMOUS

indoMLA said:


> FYI: If the car is a company car, window tint is not allowed.


Did you find out the hard way? lol


Lots of things are not "allowed" but people still do it. IE: tinting windshield, have to remove for inspection then have it done again


----------



## Roxtec Blue

INFAMOUS said:


> Did you find out the hard way? lol
> 
> 
> Lots of things are not "allowed" but people still do it. IE: tinting windshield, have to remove for inspection then have it done again


Rules, rules, rules. I have a leased company Pajeiro. 30% 3M tint.(Not on the windscreen). Not allowed according to the "rules". Taken by the lease company for testing and had to sign a disclaimer saying the tint may have to be removed for the test. Car returned later that day, serviced, tested, washed and tint still in place. Lease guy said no worries.

Ho hum.


----------



## whatsupdubai

I found Al Tayer were a lot cheaper than these guys in the malls maybe look at the main dealers


----------



## coenna

Thanks for everybody who took the time to answer.

Just an FYI - best deal I have found so far: Yelowhat has a Ramadan special on tinting. Less 20% if you spend under 1000 AED and less 25% if you spend more than 1000 AED.

3M FX 35 at 750 AED and 3M CS 35 1200 AED for Pajero sized vehicle (minus the discounts above)

Will have a look at Al Tayer (thanks whatsup!)

C


----------



## ccr

saraswat said:


> Honestly speaking though, I am not really sure how much of a difference VKool and 3M make in comparison to the off brand tints available a dime a dozen out here. Price wise it isn't even comparable but not sure if it's worth that much money.


No experience with 3M but I have had VKool in the past, and it definitely made a big difference when applied on all windows (clear transparent for front windshield), including sunroof. 

The film does block some electronic signal going thru (GPS, radar, etc) so I had to install an external GPS antenna for my Garmin.

Sold that car (with VKool) years ago before Salik came around so don't know if that will interfere much or not.

Just bought a new car during Ramadan special, so planning to get it tinted when back from vacation. Any feedback on 3M is appreciated... If not, I will get VKool minus the clear transparent for front windshield.


----------



## fcjb1970

Roxtec Blue said:


> Rules, rules, rules. I have a leased company Pajeiro. 30% 3M tint.(Not on the windscreen). Not allowed according to the "rules". Taken by the lease company for testing and had to sign a disclaimer saying the tint may have to be removed for the test. Car returned later that day, serviced, tested, washed and tint still in place. Lease guy said no worries.
> 
> Ho hum.



Did the tint place ask any questions when you brought it in for tinting or just pay and go.

I lease a car and would like to get it tinted but was not sure if it would be a hassle.

Thanks...


----------



## Roxtec Blue

fcjb1970 said:


> Did the tint place ask any questions when you brought it in for tinting or just pay and go.
> 
> I lease a car and would like to get it tinted but was not sure if it would be a hassle.
> 
> Thanks...


Had mine done by 3M at Dubai Mall. Over two years old now and no issues. Did a great job in about 45mins on a Pajeiro LWB. The lease company don't mind (DiamondLease) but warned that the RTA may kick off at test time and ask for it to be removed. As it turned out they never even noticed.


----------



## earthworm88

ccr said:


> Sold that car (with VKool) years ago before Salik came around so don't know if that will interfere much or not.


No interference whatsoever.



ccr said:


> Just bought a new car during Ramadan special, so planning to get it tinted when back from vacation. Any feedback on 3M is appreciated... If not, I will get VKool minus the clear transparent for front windshield.


Had Vkool for many years, so finally decided to try 3M this time around (slightly cheaper than Vkool). I don't notice much of a difference really (as they explained, the difference may be in signal interference) for the same level of tint, heat reduction and UV block. I got my 3M installed in RAK under 90 minutes for a 1000 dhs cheaper than Dubai for a SUV including front windshield


----------



## Jynxgirl

Go to sharjah and pay 60 to 80 dirhams.... It will start to fade and next year, go do it again, but have to cough up an extra 20 dirhams for the removal of the old stuff. We had five vehicles tinted with the cheap stuff, and three of them a year later didnt fade. Luck of the draw I guess but still better then the ridiculous 750 dirham + from the 3m or other so called premium brands that are still paying their people the same mediocre salaries of 6to800 dirhams a months.


----------



## indoMLA

INFAMOUS said:


> Did you find out the hard way? lol
> 
> Lots of things are not "allowed" but people still do it. IE: tinting windshield, have to remove for inspection then have it done again


Yes. I had the tint installed in 2011 and then in 2012 they changed the rule and made it retro-active. So I had to pay to remove it.

Had it done at Al Tayer Ford and they are douchebags. They installed the tint and when I had to remove it, they said that removal of the back window will damage the sensors, antennae, etc. and that I would have to pay to fix it. Way to stand by your work, Ford. This crap would never have happened in the USA, but it happens here since they were lazy and took the easy way when installing the tint. They simply placed the tint on the window over the antennae and defrosters instead of cutting the strips and placing it in the proper way. 



coenna said:


> Thanks for everybody who took the time to answer.
> 
> Just an FYI - best deal I have found so far: Yelowhat has a Ramadan special on tinting. Less 20% if you spend under 1000 AED and less 25% if you spend more than 1000 AED.
> 
> 3M FX 35 at 750 AED and 3M CS 35 1200 AED for Pajero sized vehicle (minus the discounts above)
> 
> Will have a look at Al Tayer (thanks whatsup!)
> 
> C


That is pretty pricey. You need to check out some of the stores in Satwa or Karama.


----------



## saraswat

ccr said:


> Just bought a new car during Ramadan special, so planning to get it tinted when back from vacation. Any feedback on 3M is appreciated... If not, I will get VKool minus the clear transparent for front windshield.





Jynxgirl said:


> Go to sharjah and pay 60 to 80 dirhams.... It will start to fade and next year, go do it again, but have to cough up an extra 20 dirhams for the removal of the old stuff. We had five vehicles tinted with the cheap stuff, and three of them a year later didnt fade. Luck of the draw I guess but still better then the ridiculous 750 dirham + from the 3m or other so called premium brands that are still paying their people the same mediocre salaries of 6to800 dirhams a months.


What she and Indo said ... For the difference in price I am not sure that it's worth it to go for VKool or 3M ...


----------



## ccr

earthworm88 said:


> I got my 3M installed in RAK under 90 minutes for a 1000 dhs cheaper than Dubai for a SUV including front windshield


Since you mentioned 1000 dhs less, may I ask what is the actual cost (in RAK) since I thought 3M installation would be in 1000-range ?


----------



## ccr

saraswat said:


> For the difference in price I am not sure that it's worth it to go for VKool or 3M ...


I am far from a snob, but for me personally, I can't see these going together: buy a nice luxury car + install 80-dhs tint that will fade and look like **** in a year, invest more time to re-install same tint over and over each year... 

Besides, the cheap tint serves no purpose other an ineffective "colored shade" (like cheap sunglasses bought at gas stations) when a good tint is supposed to block UV.


----------



## earthworm88

ccr said:


> Since you mentioned 1000 dhs less, may I ask what is the actual cost (in RAK) since I thought 3M installation would be in 1000-range ?


tinting for sedans would be much cheaper than SUVs. The prices below are what I got while shopping around (Vkool from SZR branch, and 3M from YellowHat, both places offered 15% discount and front windscreen is calculated separately). 

Even after discount, I still paid 1000 dhs less in RAK as I also took the 3M Crystalline Clear film. IMO, 1900dhs is quite pricy still (but not outrageous like in Dubai), but being a large international company, I trust their product have what they said it has. I am not brave enough to run to Sharjah for the no name Chinese films (I am assuming that's what they are), dark tint is nice, but I am looking for the true UV block and the heat reduction factors.

4 sides + rear for SUVs: Vkool vs 3M

30% Tint - 30% heat reduction/ 99 % UV rejection x 1200

30% Tint - 50% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 1350	x

30% Tint - 60% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 2550	2100

20% Tint - 70% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 3650 x 

30% Tint - 80% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 4200 x

Front 0% Tint – 70% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 1350 x	

Front 0% Tint – 90% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection x 1400


----------



## ccr

earthworm88 said:


> 4 sides + rear for SUVs: Vkool vs 3M
> 
> 30% Tint - 30% heat reduction/ 99 % UV rejection x 1200
> 
> 30% Tint - 50% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 1350	x
> 
> 30% Tint - 60% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 2550	2100
> 
> 20% Tint - 70% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 3650 x
> 
> 30% Tint - 80% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 4200 x
> 
> Front 0% Tint – 70% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection 1350 x
> 
> Front 0% Tint – 90% heat reduction/ 99% UV rejection x 1400


Thanks for the break down.

I vaguely remember the full VKool installation was about $1000 for the Patrol but it was 8-9 years ago, so wasn't sure...

I wonder how heat reduction % vary since 99% UV rejection for all...


----------



## lumply

coenna said:


> We have a new vehicle and I would like to get the windows tinted.
> 
> Can anyone give me advice as to what brands or vendors come recommended? Any vendors that should be avoided?
> 
> Ta,
> C


Don't overdo it on the % of tint and be aware that visibility at night can be impaired.


----------



## Stevesolar

lumply said:


> Don't overdo it on the % of tint and be aware that visibility at night can be impaired.


The law is 30% tint on all except windscreen (which cannot be tinted).
We have two cars one has 30% and the other has 40%.
Visibility day and night is fine - but i would certainly not want to go above 40% - as this would definitely be dangerous at night!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## earthworm88

ccr said:


> Thanks for the break down.
> 
> I vaguely remember the full VKool installation was about $1000 for the Patrol but it was 8-9 years ago, so wasn't sure...
> 
> I wonder how heat reduction % vary since 99% UV rejection for all...


UV accounts for a very small fraction in the solar energy spectrum with different wavelengths than the visible light and infrared which contribute to more than 95% of the heat energy. Same as on a cloudy day, we may not feel the direct sunrays, but we could still get sunburned easily. The heat rejection percentage given is probably not completely accurate but more of a marketing ploy for laypersons like us to understand. I remember years ago an exceptional "technician" from vkool trying to explain to me the Solar Heat Gain Coefficient (SHGC) etc when I first researched about the films. Most people here probably won't know or won't care to know about all the technical stuff


----------



## akcAUH

Guys... anybody have experience in NEXGARD tinting films...?


----------



## itsmefa

Hi there, I have bought a new Sedan car and would like to know if anyone can suggest me a cheap and best window tinting. 
Iam aware of 3m and Vcool brands which seems to be good in quality and is around 100-1500aed. is it worth spending that much of money for this brand ? Can any one refer me a similar cheaper one ?
thanks !


----------



## itsmefa

*what was your Experience*



ccr said:


> No experience with 3M but I have had VKool in the past, and it definitely made a big difference when applied on all windows (clear transparent for front windshield), including sunroof.
> 
> The film does block some electronic signal going thru (GPS, radar, etc) so I had to install an external GPS antenna for my Garmin.
> 
> Sold that car (with VKool) years ago before Salik came around so don't know if that will interfere much or not.
> 
> Just bought a new car during Ramadan special, so planning to get it tinted when back from vacation. Any feedback on 3M is appreciated... If not, I will get VKool minus the clear transparent for front windshield.



what was you experience with 3m and Vcool.. and how much did you pay for it ?


----------



## LesFroggitts

50 AED for a decent pair of sunglasses. 

Tinted windows may look good but personally I find them a PITA for night driving.


----------



## halo5

Has anybody seen that silver/chrome window tint on some cars in the UAE? Where do they get that particular film from?


----------



## Racing_Goats

I think the vendors refer to the chrome/silver stuff as mirror tint, or least I've heard it called that.

I've had a couple of smaller cars (coupe and a hatchback) windows tinted for under aed 400 at a random car accessory shop - it works fine to keep car a bit cooler and for stealth mode at a certain time of year..


----------



## halo5

Do you know which vendors/retailers in Dubai sell that mirror tint specifically?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

halo5 said:


> Do you know which vendors/retailers in Dubai sell that mirror tint specifically?


Satwa is full of them.


----------



## nite

This may sound crazy, but I would take it to the dealer for tints. I bought my car new and took it to an authorized 3M tinter in the Auto Market (Dubai Auto Zone). The tints came out OK, but had to go back a few times for bubbles, etc. Tints on the driver and passenger windows were OK. Everything was Ok.

My wife purchased a car, same brand as mine, different model, and she got her tints done at the dealer. I didn't know they offered tints. Price was almost the same. I think 300 or 500, something like that. But the job was outstanding! No bubbles, gaps, or space on the top of the windows. The tint was up to the edge on the top of the window. No gap at all! They know the exact metrics down to the nanometer. I imagine they have done the same cars 1000's of times. 

In short, from my experience, the dealer does the absolute best job on tints since they have done the same cars 1000's of times. No gaps, jageddy cuts, or bubbles, just flawless.


----------



## mariot

nite said:


> This may sound crazy, but I would take it to the dealer for tints. I bought my car new and took it to an authorized 3M tinter in the Auto Market (Dubai Auto Zone). The tints came out OK, but had to go back a few times for bubbles, etc. Tints on the driver and passenger windows were OK. Everything was Ok.
> 
> My wife purchased a car, same brand as mine, different model, and she got her tints done at the dealer. I didn't know they offered tints. Price was almost the same. I think 300 or 500, something like that. But the job was outstanding! No bubbles, gaps, or space on the top of the windows. The tint was up to the edge on the top of the window. No gap at all! They know the exact metrics down to the nanometer. I imagine they have done the same cars 1000's of times.
> 
> In short, from my experience, the dealer does the absolute best job on tints since they have done the same cars 1000's of times. No gaps, jageddy cuts, or bubbles, just flawless.


Not true as all dealers are not equal. Wife's car and neighbours car same model and spec 2days difference in collection pin holes, folds and bubbles were visible on neighbours car. Different al habtoor dealerships.My geriatric explorer done in sharjah no flaws other than the driver,


----------

